
The Bicycle Problem That Nearly Broke Mathematics - jonbaer
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-bicycle-problem-that-nearly-broke-mathematics/
======
DrScump
See also:

[http://www.nature.com/news/the-bicycle-problem-that-
nearly-b...](http://www.nature.com/news/the-bicycle-problem-that-nearly-broke-
mathematics-1.20281)

